# Hi Question about DSLR



## SilentDeviL (Dec 18, 2012)

After seeing so many great pic's taken by forum members .. my heart start to shake lol .. I guess it time for me to get in to Marco photography. So far i have been using my cell phone to take all my pic's Samsung Galaxy S3 with Marco lens upgrade and i love the Marco shot even with the Cell. I can't imagine If i had a real DSLR..... Below is what I was think to get as my First DSLR .. Is kinda crazy the Lens cost the same as the Camara or More =.=" If anyone has used what I posted blow Please let me know if i choice correct for my Frist DSLR

Thank you .

SilentDeviL

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/canon-canon-eos-rebel-t4i-18mp-digital-slr-camera-with-18-55mm-f-3-5-5-6-is-ii-lens-kit-eos-t4i-18-55/10195080.aspx?path=ecc146e178aa893313024a282df64fccen02

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/canon-ef-100-2-8-macro-usm-lens/10080587.aspx?path=db8809399f70cb0d6d1988f4233d38f6en02


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 18, 2012)

Thats the camera that I use  I dont have a macro lens for it, but I wish I did. Check out the pics in my picture thread. The recent ones are cropped and zoomed in so they look a little more pixely, but it takes good shots for me.


----------



## aNisip (Dec 18, 2012)

I was told Nikon is better, at least preffered...most of the forum members who shoot pro, like Tammy, use Nikon...


----------



## aNisip (Dec 18, 2012)

But I just ordered a macro lens from photojojo for my Samsung Galaxy S3 ... it already takes good pictures without the lens, can't imagine with it!


----------



## twolfe (Dec 18, 2012)

Andrew, I shoot Canon. Nikon cameras are nice, too, but the professional lenses seem to cost more than the equivalent Canon lenses.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 19, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> Thats the camera that I use  I dont have a macro lens for it, but I wish I did. Check out the pics in my picture thread. The recent ones are cropped and zoomed in so they look a little more pixely, but it takes good shots for me.


Mike i though u have this ?? Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XT that's not the one I'm getting .. T4i is the newest baseline DSLR .. unless u got the Camera within 6mth u might have the T3..


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 19, 2012)

if it not the same then its really close


----------



## sally (Dec 19, 2012)

i am getting one soon as well, still thinking about which one though...


----------



## Precarious (Dec 19, 2012)

Those are good choices. I use the T2i. That's a crazy deal on the T4i. $100 less than at B&amp;H and they usually have the best deals. You should hit them up for research. Lots of serious user feedback on gear and the staff can answer questions.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/194451-USA/Canon_4657A006_100mm_f_2_8_USM_Macro.html

You'll always hear photographers pushing certain brands but for macro Canon really has everyone beat. The 100mm is great and the MP-E 65mm is unique to everything else out there. I have no opinion on most other gear because I only know what I use myself but if you start looking at macro images online you will begin to notice that all the best ones were shot using Canon gear.

You should start thinking about how you will light your shots too. I have the Canon MT-24EX Macro Twin Lite Flash. Both Canon macro flashes are very good from what I've heard.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=canon+macro+flash&amp;N=0&amp;InitialSearch=yes&amp;sts=ma&amp;Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 19, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Those are good choices. I use the T2i. That's a crazy deal on the T4i. $100 less than at B&amp;H and they usually have the best deals. You should hit them up for research. Lots of serious user feedback on gear and the staff can answer questions.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/194451-USA/Canon_4657A006_100mm_f_2_8_USM_Macro.html
> 
> ...


Good tip Henry thx i'll look in to that. If u didn't say Flash i forgot about it lol ... looks like there is still a lot stuff i need to buy or think of taking shots. I need to do more research before i buy it .. Thanks for the links i'll read them up


----------



## OctoberRainne (Dec 19, 2012)

Nikon is beyond expensive these days for name brand lenses and the cameras,so for cost alone and being your first SLR Canon will probably work out better no doubt,and has similiar macro lenses anyway like the 100mm and the MPE 65mm ect . I like the sharpness and intense colors on nikons,but you will pay double+ sometimes for the same gear. I want to someday get a Canon as well just to have more options of what I can shoot and how close.I think you'd be happy with the T4i and it looks really cheap. You should also try stores like BJs I believe they had that model and on sale as well. Worse case you upgrade the cam later on or buy more accesories and lenses for it,which you can then use with any other canon in the future for the most part


----------



## Termite48 (Dec 19, 2012)

Albert: I saw that camera on eBay and took a clip of the link so you could see the reviews. There are a few negatives, but a lort of positive comments.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-Rebel-T4i-650D-18-0-MP-Digital-SLR-Camera-Black-Kit-w-EF-S-/121040863601?pt=Digital_Cameras&amp;hash=item1c2e990171


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 19, 2012)

Rich S said:


> Albert: I saw that camera on eBay and took a clip of the link so you could see the reviews. There are a few negatives, but a lort of positive comments.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-Rebel-T4i-650D-18-0-MP-Digital-SLR-Camera-Black-Kit-w-EF-S-/121040863601?pt=Digital_Cameras&amp;hash=item1c2e990171


thx Rich


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 19, 2012)

OctoberRainne said:


> Nikon is beyond expensive these days for name brand lenses and the cameras,so for cost alone and being your first SLR Canon will probably work out better no doubt,and has similiar macro lenses anyway like the 100mm and the MPE 65mm ect . I like the sharpness and intense colors on nikons,but you will pay double+ sometimes for the same gear. I want to someday get a Canon as well just to have more options of what I can shoot and how close.I think you'd be happy with the T4i and it looks really cheap. You should also try stores like BJs I believe they had that model and on sale as well. Worse case you upgrade the cam later on or buy more accesories and lenses for it,which you can then use with any other canon in the future for the most part


I'm located in Canada .. don;t have the about store u mentioned


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 19, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Those are good choices. I use the T2i. That's a crazy deal on the T4i. $100 less than at B&amp;H and they usually have the best deals. You should hit them up for research. Lots of serious user feedback on gear and the staff can answer questions.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/194451-USA/Canon_4657A006_100mm_f_2_8_USM_Macro.html
> 
> ...


OMG Henry ... the Canon MT-24EX Macro Twin Lite Flash is $750 I'm not thinking spending that much to start off ... Do you think this will be oka for stater ??? and better then the stock flash ?

Vivitar


DF-586 Dedicated Macro Ring Flash for CanonDot Line


DL-DRF14/C Macro Ringlight Flash for Canon E-TTL IIBower


SFDRL14C TTL Macro Ringlight Flash (Guide No. 46'/14 m at 50mm) for Canon EOS with E-TTL IIAll these have 4 start on rating ... pricing $79-$149 ...


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm a Nikonist so I can't help...XD I use a Nikon D90 since 2008 and I'm really in love with it. But I agree with Tammy, lenses are quite expensive.



AndrewNisip said:


> But I just ordered a macro lens from photojojo for my Samsung Galaxy S3 ... it already takes good pictures without the lens, can't imagine with it!


Youhouhou, you got them


----------



## Precarious (Dec 19, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> OMG Henry ... the Canon MT-24EX Macro Twin Lite Flash is $750 I'm not thinking spending that much to start off ... Do you think this will be oka for stater ??? and better then the stock flash ?
> 
> All these have 4 start on rating ... pricing $79-$149 ...


Yeah, I lucked out and got the MT-24EX as an open box sale on Ebay at the price of the MR-14EX TTL Macro Ring Lite Flash. It is a big investment and I fought tooth and nail to avoid blowing that money but I am so glad I did, and I'm glad I did it early on so I didn't waste too much time trying to work around not having what I really needed.

I couldn't tell you how good any of those cheaper ones are, but you get what you pay for. Read through the reviews and make your best judgment. I would avoid the Vivitar because it only got 2 stars.

The way I looked at it is I could blow $80-$150 on one I will soon outgrow or use that toward something more lasting. I have no regrets. The MT-24EX is amazingly versatile. But I understand you have to prove to yourself you will be a worthy owner. That's how I felt. It's an investment in your own abilities and you've got to see if that makes sense.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 19, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Yeah, I lucked out and got the MT-24EX as an open box sale on Ebay at the price of the MR-14EX TTL Macro Ring Lite Flash. It is a big investment and I fought tooth and nail to avoid blowing that money but I am so glad I did, and I'm glad I did it early on so I didn't waste too much time trying to work around not having what I really needed.
> 
> I couldn't tell you how good any of those cheaper ones are, but you get what you pay for. Read through the reviews and make your best judgment. I would avoid the Vivitar because it only got 2 stars.
> 
> The way I looked at it is I could blow $80-$150 on one I will soon outgrow or use that toward something more lasting. I have no regrets. The MT-24EX is amazingly versatile. But I understand you have to prove to yourself you will be a worthy owner. That's how I felt. It's an investment in your own abilities and you've got to see if that makes sense.


Thx for the advise ,. I'll look in to it . see what fits me and my budget .


----------



## OctoberRainne (Dec 21, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> I'm located in Canada .. don;t have the about store u mentioned


I should have seen that lol Sorry,I mostly order everything for my camera off online stores like Amazon,Adorama and other camera retailers. I say go with the camera first then worry about accessories,going to cost quite a bit for a nice lens and flash anyways


----------

